# Caught my first saltwater fish on the fly!!!



## Dpack10 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just got in to fly fishing, and have tried and tried to land a fish on fly. Just started getting the hang of it, what flies to use, when, where and how.

Fished Palmetto yesterday and got on some trout. I said "Nows My Time!". Threw a bait fish fly, and after 3 or 4 casts I hooked, one. My heart was going a million miles an hour. But of course the fish gets within 3 ft. of the boat and spit the fly.

Determined I kept throwing and throwing. Finally landed one, I was pumped. 

I know it's not much too a seasoned fly fisherman, but it was awesome. Should be the first of many.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Man that's awesome.  Welcome to your new addiction.  

Merry Christmas man


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Right on the addiction. I've caught fish in saltwater and fresh including 3 trips to Alaska with just a fly rod. I still get excited every time I catch a fish on fly. Congrats on your fish


----------



## tspates (Nov 13, 2013)

Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Way to go!!


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats. My first fish on fly was a Speck too. They never get old, no matter how many you catch.


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome to the game.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Congrats ----- you are now "offishally ruin't"! ;D

Gotta love them specks and you'll remember that one forever.

Good Fishing & Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hopefully the first of many! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like he really liked the pattern. It got inhaled. 

Nice work.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrats!

Next thing you know you'll have a flats boat….


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ...I know it's not much too a seasoned fly fisherman, but it was awesome...


Fly fishing comes to most of us after we have experienced several other types of fishing. Each with their own 'firsts'. My fly fishing 'first' remains pretty dern special after many years. I bet yours will remain so too.


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

Ill never forget my first…tan and white EP minnow sz 1, low tide , fish were coming at me down the oyster bank, first cast was short, second I picked it up and roll cast it ahead of the school…two strips and I came tight to my first redfish…..never looked back loll


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

GN10, I thought about you just after sunrise this morning while two buddies and I caught our *last ones* on some 4wts until after Christmas, unless the winds really lay out Monday! 



Congrats again on your speck, and here's to many, many more. 

Good Fishing & Merry Christmas!!!

PS Sorry for the blood, 'tis mine, the trout fangs got me on the back of my hand while using the hemostat ----- amazing how you bleed taking an aspirin daily.


----------



## SemperFiSH (Jun 19, 2013)

Congrats! I kicked around yesterday and got skunked. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Dpack10 (Mar 18, 2013)

> GN10, I thought about you just after sunrise this morning while two buddies and I caught our *last ones* on some 4wts until after Christmas, unless the winds really lay out Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha that's awesome. Good to see others getting some action.

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Great photo!!!



> GN10, I thought about you just after sunrise this morning while two buddies and I caught our *last ones* on some 4wts until after Christmas, unless the winds really lay out Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Troutmaster (Nov 3, 2013)

And now your addicted.


----------

